#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  << Testers gezocht ... >>

## admin

Omdat wij op dit moment is een afrondende fase zitten van ons nieuwe forum zijn wij op zoek naar een aantal testers die het forum eens onder de loep willen nemen.

Wie oh wie wil hier eens serieus mee aan de gang?

Meld je aan door een e-mail te sturen aan onderstaand e-mail adres.

Zet hierin de volgende gegevens

Je echte naam:
Je telefoonnummer:
Je e-mail adres:

Je huidige inlog naam:
Je huidige inlog wachtwoord:

De aanmelding stuur de naar admin@licht-geluid.nl
Zet in het onderwerp: aanmelding TESTER voor het nieuwe forum.

Hartelijk dank alvast.

Met vriendelijke groet,
J&H Licht en Geluid

de Site Administrator.

----------

